# Problem mit Java Editor!



## humAnum (21. März 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Java Editor, wenn ich ein neues Programm starte (ohne dass ich Änderungen im Grundgerüst oder überhaupt vorgenommen habe) kommt bei "Compiler" die folgende Fehlermeldung: "javac: invalid flag: Files\j2sdk_nb\j2sdk1.4.2\jre\lib\rt.jar"  Ich möchte beginnen mit Java zu programmieren und nun stecke ich schon gleich am Anfang fest. Ich benutzte übrigens Windows XP Professional, meine JDK Version ist 1.4.2 und ich nutze den Java Editor 3.1
Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt und wie ich das Problem beheben kann?

Danke


----------



## Christian Fein (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von humAnum _
> *Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Java Editor, wenn ich ein neues Programm starte (ohne dass ich Änderungen im Grundgerüst oder überhaupt vorgenommen habe) kommt bei "Compiler" die folgende Fehlermeldung: "javac: invalid flag: Files\j2sdk_nb\j2sdk1.4.2\jre\lib\rt.jar"  Ich möchte beginnen mit Java zu programmieren und nun stecke ich schon gleich am Anfang fest. Ich benutzte übrigens Windows XP Professional, meine JDK Version ist 1.4.2 und ich nutze den Java Editor 3.1
> Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt und wie ich das Problem beheben kann?
> 
> Danke *



Ich kenne jetzt dein JavaEditor nicht, aber die rt.jar ist die Klassenlibrary die bei Java mitgeliefert wird. Du solltest deine Einstellungenen im Bezug auf Virtuelle Maschiene nochmal genau anschauen ob die Pade und ähnliches stimmen.


----------



## schwesterred (16. Juni 2005)

Meine Java Oberfläche ist Java Joe 2.3.25, ich habe das mit der compilierung schonmal hinbekommen. Nun ist es so, dass wenn ich einen Code kompilieren möchte, er folgende ERROR Message rausbringt:

Compile C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Einigkeitskosmos\Eigene Dateien\Achselheber\Kopie von Java\Oval.java....
javac: invalid flag: -sourcepath
use: javac [-g][-O][-debug][-depend][-nowarn][-verbose][-classpath path][-nowrite][-deprecation][-d dir][-J<runtime flag>] file.java...
Compilierung beendet

Meine JDK Version ist 144

Pfad des Interpreters und Compiler ist richtig, meine Classpath ist in der Systemeinstellung in dem Pfad indem auch die Java. Datei gespeichert ist.

Ich hab keine Ahnung was das Problem ist.

Weiß hier jemand bescheid


LG SR


----------



## polenben (12. Februar 2008)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch zu Beginn auch, du musst bei deiner Konfiguration nur den Pfad richtig einstellen wo du deinen Java Ordner hast. Denn der Java-Editor nimmt immer den Standartpfad C:\\ egal ob es da ist oder nicht.


----------



## zerix (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht ob es dir schon aufgefallen ist, aber der Betrag ist schon 3 Jahre alt.


MFG

Sascha


----------



## polenben (12. Februar 2008)

nach dem post hab ich es gemerkt... aber es kann ja genau so hilfreich für andere benutzer sein, die das gleiche problem haben. Daher ist der post nicht ganz sinnlos ^^


----------



## Yes (23. März 2010)

Genau so ist es


----------



## theAsh (20. November 2010)

Danke, der Beitrag war auch 2 Jahre nachdem er erstellt wurde noch hilfreich.

Da dankt man, dass die Programme heutzutage alle selber machen, und dann stirbt der Java-Editor, weil er nicht herausfindet, wo Java installiert ist.

Ist ja auch schwer zun finfen


----------

